# NIB Share Dealing - Any Comments?



## DAVEW (19 Jun 2007)

Just wondering what peoples experience with NIB share dealing has been like - any hidden charges if selling etc?  would you recommend for someone planning on small trades (approx €2,500) maybe twice a year initally?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jun 2007)

I think the _Financial Best Buys _forum has some info on indicative broker charges in case that helps for comparison purposes?


----------



## DAVEW (19 Jun 2007)

thnks clubman - but checked comparitive prices out already.  Was really looking for people's experiences good or bad using NIB as i'm only starting to trade shares.


----------



## Warren (20 Jun 2007)

DAVEW said:


> thnks clubman - but checked comparitive prices out already.  Was really looking for people's experiences good or bad using NIB as i'm only starting to trade shares.



I've found their customer service to be pretty poor. I rang them regarding opening an share dealing a/c and was told that someone from my local branch would call me back. I never heard from them and since opened an account elsewhere.

Similarly as regards their LTV mortgage, I rang them 3/4 times before eventually calling into the branch. When there I was told that someone would call me to arrange an appointment. That never happened either.

They seem to have decided on a number of ways of attracting new customers but I guess their struggling operationally to keep up with the demand for these new products


----------



## SarahMc (21 Jun 2007)

Once the account is open, its a doddle to use, and you can trade on all the main indices.  Charging is transparant from the start.

BUT you need to have a NIB current account to feed the custody account, so if you are only trading a couple of times a year it may not be worth the hassle.


----------



## z108 (21 Jun 2007)

DAVEW said:


> Just wondering what peoples experience with NIB share dealing has been like - any hidden charges if selling etc?  would you recommend for someone planning on small trades (approx €2,500) maybe twice a year initally?



Has the NIB product charging scheme changed lately?

I didnt think they were the cheapest especially for small trades.

If I was going to make only 2 trades a year I'd probably go with sharewatch.


----------



## paddyodoors (21 Jun 2007)

Ditto so Sarah mac - once up and running it is a doddle - since my current account is with them it was much more convenient than going with sharewatch or any of the others. I also thought that they were on par if not cheaper on trading costs - but maybe I was more concerned with the convenience? so my experience of their trading platform very good and I would recommend.

The branch staff do seem to be poor on response times whenever I have needed them - but that said they have always eventually resolved my queries. There was a lareg learning curve I think when nib initially took over,  they had no idea of products being offered, took ages to return calls and even on line secure messages took many requests.

Paddy


----------



## DAVEW (21 Jun 2007)

sign said:


> Has the NIB product charging scheme changed lately?
> 
> I didnt think they were the cheapest especially for small trades.
> 
> If I was going to make only 2 trades a year I'd probably go with sharewatch.


 
Was looking at this and reasoned this way:

Expecting to trade 2.5 to 3k per trade, maybe 2 to 3 times a year.
                      Rate      Min charge     Annual Fee
NIB:                0.75%    €20               0 (Currently waiving this)
Sharewatch:     0.3%     €19.95           €60

Also, NIB are not my main current a/c bank, but will set up an Easy account which gives me online banking at NO COST - i don't even have to have a cash balance in it.  So, maybe just for the small trader like me it's the best place to start?  What do you think?


----------



## DAVEW (21 Jun 2007)

paddyodoors said:


> .....The branch staff do seem to be poor on response times whenever I have needed them - but that said they have always eventually resolved my queries. There was a lareg learning curve I think when nib initially took over, they had no idea of products being offered, took ages to return calls and even on line secure messages took many requests.


 
Just to let you know that i initially rang my local branch but could not geta reply, then their central call centre (in the north i think) who told me that the branch would contact me to confirm an appointment to set up account. no reply. called the share dealing number from their website and got immediate reply and freindly helpful response - except she said i would still have to go to branch to sign up to 'easy' account.  adain several attemps to get reply from branch no good. call centre sent mails. eventually call centre made appt for me with branch. was not feeling too confident about service.  went in yesterday to sign up and dealt with pleasant professional staff. I expect to use accounts (custody & easy) totally online and am not planning on having any future dealings with the branch staff!!


----------



## paddyodoors (22 Jun 2007)

good luck with it Dave - sounds just like my experience system and product is very good and staff are helpful - just getting them to response/acknowlege is the hard part. 

It very similar with NTL and even ryanair, once you are up and running and don't need to speak with "customer services or the helpless desks" then all is rosy.


----------



## GreatDane (24 Jun 2007)

Hi

It's probably fair to say most if not all larger corporates will go more and more like this - more automated services, less experienced and available staff (human labour does cost more & all of that ...)

Is the entire Share Dealing service available online, once you've got the NIB account to feed it from ?

I imagine all shars are held electronically, but if you waned is there any option to obtain a share cert instead ? (additional costs applicable if so ?)

Are the following stock exchanges available & are the trades in real time:

- ISE (principal & smaller one)
- LSE (along with AIM & Ofex)
- Nasdaq
- NYSE

Any others ?

Thanks

G>


----------



## z108 (24 Jun 2007)

DAVEW said:


> Was looking at this and reasoned this way:
> 
> Expecting to trade 2.5 to 3k per trade, maybe 2 to 3 times a year.
> Rate      Min charge     Annual Fee
> ...



I didnt think there was an annual fee with sharewatch if you decided to receive share certs. Does it end up costing more to get share certs through sharewatch ? Or maybe not all shares come with the option of share certs ? Does sharewatch allow trades in the US yet ?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (24 Jun 2007)

Does NIB purchase your shares as you make the phone call to place an order or does it wind it's way from your branch to some dealing room over a few days?  Prices can fluctuate dramatically on intraday trading.


----------

